# Where is the factory fuel filter on a 70 GTO?



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys 

I’m getting ready to install a rebuilt 400 in my 70 GTO. I’m looking to keep a factory appearance. Where is the fuel filter located on a 70 GTO from the factory? Is it inside the Q-jet inlet? Or is there an inline filter? The prior owner had a plastic inline filter located just off the sending unit on the gas tank. I’m betting that’s not factory. Thanks. 

Mike


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Fuel filter located in the carb at the inlet.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Shake said. However, there is no harm running an additional filter as your car has now. I would replace it with a metal one, though, for safety reasons. Changing the in-carb filter on old Quadrajets often results in stripped threads and huge headaches. I would leave that filter alone if it's flowing ok and just service the rear auxiliary filter. (like every 30k miles)


----------

